
Reviewing Bad Schematics as Interview Tactic for Electrical Engineers - cushychicken
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/ect7m6/reviewing_bad_schematics_as_ee_interview_tactic/
======
airbreather
Testing for excellence by assessing ability to discern crap seems lazy at
best, probably dumb.

It is like saying you will employ a driver based on the ability to clean up
after a crash - the best results likely to be achieved by the worst drivers.

